# fullfillment sites offering full shirt prints?



## Favoriteweapon (Feb 3, 2012)

Still kinda relatively new to this. Have created several online stores through the more popular sites. i.e.(cp, zazzle). Seems that they are limited to design placement; standard chest location or pocket. Question is, are they online sites offering a more customized image location. More of a full front placement, something like a pixel size of say 1500-2000x2700-3200. Not necessarily one image that full size, but maybe several smaller works on one png file with transparent areas in between. Would like to be able to place designs up around the neck or just off the sleeve that wraps down into the center. Falling into popular styles today or splatter and different line techniques. Thank you for your time and patience.


----------



## nyamomi (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi
Did you ever find a site that offered exactly what you were after? 

I am not sure if these match your specifications but I have been doing some research and I've found the following sites so far: Velocity, On demand, blank style.com and Tayco.... hope this helps. But if you've found a reasonable pinter that offers full shirt print please share!!


----------

